# Embarc Tremblant



## Mayble (Jun 29, 2018)

Has anyone traded into Embarc Tremlant?  I believe it's Club Intrawest.  I was able to grab a one bedroom in August 2019 and was wondering if it has one or two bathrooms?  I have 24 hours to decide if I'm going to keep it.  Is the location close to the Village?  Is it a difficult trade for a summer week?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 30, 2018)

according to the Embarc website  there are several different 1 bd units some with 1 bath and some with 2 baths.  so if II doesn't tell you it may be hard to find out
Summer has by far the most demand for the area.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 30, 2018)

It is about an easy, leisurely 15-20 minute walk to the village but there are free shuttles on a regular schedule about every 20-30 minutes at that time of the year. August is very high demand at Tremblant.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 18, 2018)

This response is likely too late for you, but we've stayed there three times when it was Intrawest, once in winter to ski, once in the spring and again in the fall.   It is the best of the exchange resorts there, and we like the location.  It is not in the pedestrian village, but it's easily accessible on foot, by shuttle or car.  It's also right on La Villageoise, a paved multipurpose trail through the woods all around Tremblant.  We will be back in Tremblant with our bikes this fall, but at a different resort.  Tremblant is busy at most times, except for a few weeks on either end of the ski season.  Tremblant has lots to see and do in all seasons.


----------

